# Food Battles



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I think I know the answer to this one but thought I’d toss it out there. Maybe I’m just looking for some sympathy. 

My 7 yr old son (only child) is the pickiest, most frustrating eater I’ve ever seen. He will not eat meat. He will not eat most sources of protein. He is great about eating most vegetables (though he won’t touch potatoes… go figure) and fruits, and is what I like to call a “carbivore” – if it’s got carbs, he’s all over it.  He won’t touch tofu anymore, and refuses eggs, peanut butter, nuts, and now says he doesn’t like quesadillas (shoot me now… it’s cheese, for god’s sake).

I am pretty sure it’s a power struggle and that I should back off, but it’s really really hard to make different meals for him. I know, you’re saying WTF?? Make him eat what you are eating, he’s not going to starve. True, he won’t starve. But if he doesn’t eat, his blood sugar drops and the behavior issues I mentioned in the previous post are amplified by about 100x. He’s truly a nightmare if he hasn’t eaten and cannot be reasoned with. 

He will eat some meat if we take him out to Chinese restaurants. I let him smother the food in sweet & sour sauce. I have tried this at home, buying the same sauce, but no deal. We can’t get take out all the time for him, and we can’t afford ($ or time) to eat out all the time. At home, I found the Barilla Plus pasta which is made from garbanzo beans (protein) and he will eat that no problem. But it’s EVERY SINGLE DAY. That or pizza or a cheese sandwich. 

Should I just let it go and keep making the same special meals for him, occasionally getting him to eat some meat, or should I play hardball and get ultra-firm with him and suffer through the low blood sugar tantrums, or something in between? Please tell me I'm not the only one to deal with this!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Let it go but talk to your doctor. He might have you talk to a dietian so that you can look at b-12 and b-6 and iron in his diet. Don't worry about protien worry abou the vit and mineral and everything will be fine. There are many vegans out there perfectly healthy.

draconis


----------



## amber (Jul 14, 2008)

My daughter is only 2, and hasn't shown any signs of picky eating yet...but I have no doubts it will come. 

Maybe you can try and involve your son with all aspects of the food you want him to eat. Let him do the grocery shopping with you, let him help you prepare and cook the food and give him constant praise when he eats the "right" foods. You might even try compromising with him...make up a menu together and post it on the fridge so he knows what to expect at supper, and maybe allow him to choose what's for supper once or twice a week. 

Good luck, I hope this helps...


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Amber, those are good suggestions, and ones I've tried many times. Sadly, they don't work for him. He just fights it. Doesn't want to go to the grocery store EVER, doesn't want to help cook unless it's baking and he gets to lick the spoon  I think he's just extra-stubborn! He is a Taurus, after all... 

I am just going to keep plugging away at him, trying to keep it low key, in hopes that one day he realizes he's missing out on some great food.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

let him eat all the fruits, veggies and 'good' carbs he wants. cut out all the white nasties - sugar and white bread but let him have whatever else he wants. he'll adjust as his body tells him what feels good to him. If he's eating lots of fruits and vegies, LET HIM!


----------

